# Spring boat cleaning and injuries



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

It's summer


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

yobata said:


> It's summer


Technically its still spring until the 21st
I havnt been to my boat since the rain has stopped. Im sure its filthy under the cover right now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Has anyone figured out a way to deter mud daubers from building nests in and on the boat? I swear I can leave my boat covered for the 8 days I work and there will be nests everywhere. I hate those little bastages!!!


----------



## Frank_Venable (Apr 15, 2012)

Always looking for someone to swap shots with, if you are still looking. Have skiff will travel, but your maverick probably fishes better than my action craft. Mostly interested in fly


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to deter mud daubers from building nests in and on the boat? I swear I can leave my boat covered for the 8 days I work and there will be nests everywhere. I hate those little bastages!!!


Carolina Wrens love to build nest under my boat cover. Not to mention mud daubers on the engine and big spider webs


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Carolina Wrens love to build nest under my boat cover. Not to mention mud daubers on the engine and big spider webs


I tried moth balls but they are so tiny!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

But seriously, I have to find some way to deter them, they ruin everything in a matter of days!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I tried moth balls but they are so tiny!


They make moth ball flakes. I used to store a car in an old barn. I always would make a circle around the car when I stored it. 

Maybe try some home defense? Supposed to be non-toxic and it works great to keep bugs away from my condo.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> They make moth ball flakes. I used to store a car in an old barn. I always would make a circle around the car when I stored it.
> 
> Maybe try some home defense? Supposed to be non-toxic and it works great to keep bugs away from my condo.


I need something I can set in the hatches and under the cover and cowling that is quick to remove and replace. I will keep researching and try to figure something out.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

no problem here with mud daubers. Just tree frogs, lizards and roaches living in my rod tubes.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to deter mud daubers from building nests in and on the boat? I swear I can leave my boat covered for the 8 days I work and there will be nests everywhere. I hate those little bastages!!!


Wd40 on engine under cowling helps. Somtimes they inhabit spider house ( mud). I hose underside of roof of boat lift w/ citronella oil ,lemon dish soap mix. It will keep them out for a few months. They Do trash a boat. Good luck


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

State fish rob said:


> Wd40 on engine under cowling helps. Somtimes they inhabit spider house ( mud). I hose underside of roof of boat lift w/ citronella oil ,lemon dish soap mix. It will keep them out for a few months. They Do trash a boat. Good luck


The motor gets CorrosionX Red. The rest of the boat has to be useable, I can't be oiling and soaping it up. I fish at least 4-5 days a month. I need something I can remove easily like some granules or something in boxes with holes in the lid etc.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The motor gets CorrosionX Red. The rest of the boat has to be useable, I can't be oiling and soaping it up. I fish at least 4-5 days a month. I need something I can remove easily like some granules or something in boxes with holes in the lid etc.


I use a brite green/ yellow hexagon shaped sticky wasp trapjust leave it on the deck. Pick up a couple wasp every time its out. At amazon," sticky wasp traps". There are lots of "sticky" options. Good fishing !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

State fish rob said:


> I use a brite green/ yellow hexagon shaped sticky wasp trapjust leave it on the deck. Pick up a couple wasp every time its out. At amazon," sticky wasp traps". There are lots of "sticky" options. Good fishing !


It catches dirt daubers too?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It catches dirt daubers too?


Yes sir


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Mud daubers eat spiders and live where there is an abundance of spiders. Get rid of their food and you will get rid of the wasps.


----------

